
From liberal beacon to a prop for Trump: what has happened to WikiLeaks? - nols
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/oct/14/wiileaks-from-liberal-beacon-to-a-prop-for-trump-what-has-happened
======
kobeya
WikiLeaks never aligned with US party politics.

